# Finding 4/2 wire



## detroiit (Mar 18, 2020)

Hello Everyone,


We are hooking up a light controller that calls for minimum #4 AWG COPPER only 75deg Cel to an 80 amp breaker. I am having a hard time finding an insulated wire that carries all 3 (red,black,ground). Do you think this device intends for us to grab all wire separately. At a local hardware store I can find 4 AWG stranded Copper insulated with black no problem. But would need 2 lengths and a ground. Also the ground terminal (ferrule) provided with the equipment is smaller then that hot ring lugs so assuming I would be able to use a smaller # copper? Pictures are attached and this got me in a pickle with not being able to easily find what I need even at my electrical supply houses. 



Thank you in advance. :vs_cool:

I have pictures of the device but I am new and cannot link.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome to ET

Please finish filling out your profile.


----------



## detroiit (Mar 18, 2020)

Thank you and done!


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

What does your Journeyman say?


----------



## detroiit (Mar 18, 2020)

Separate wiring for the application (properly marked). Was hoping for an all in one.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You cannot go to a hardware store and get everything electrical you need. Go to a supply company but I am guessing you are moonlighting this job.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

My supplier carries 4 SEU cu. Personally, depending on the length, I'd use 2 SEU al and change to 4 cu at the Disco for your controller


----------



## detroiit (Mar 18, 2020)

Dennis, the supply house was having trouble finding such. @JoeSparky the controller says to use the #4 MINIMUM so I agree and good idea was hoping to find the #4 or a #2 with them all together.


----------



## detroiit (Mar 18, 2020)

platt.com has one like you are recommending (SEU, CU, 2/2, 2 ground).


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Northeast (Sonepar) has both 4 SEU cu and 2 SEU al. The AL is $1 less / ft then the cu and will carry your >80 amp load just fine. You probably need to put a disconnecting means in beside this controller. Good and easy spot to convert from aluminum to copper. The instructions just say that it needs to be fed by copper with an 80 amp breaker. As long as you don't terminate aluminum on the lugs of the controller, you are good. 
On a 50 foot or less run, I'd just stick with copper the whole way


----------



## detroiit (Mar 18, 2020)

Good find @JoeSparky....I need a 40ft run...so the 4/2 SEU copper with ground will work perfect as the controller calls for 80amp/80breaker supply and a max load of 60amp only, so this should suffice. 



Thank you.


----------



## detroiit (Mar 18, 2020)

And also just for knowledge obviously if someone wanted to buy 3 separate #4 USE-2 that is still possible for the application?


----------



## detroiit (Mar 18, 2020)

Just not efficient at 1.24/ft ;P


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

USE sometimes can't be used inside unless it is also rated as an indoor conductor. It would also have to be run in a conduit. Never seen jacketed USE.
Just in case you don't know, SEU is 2 hot conductors and a bare. No neutral.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

JoeSparky said:


> Northeast (Sonepar)


:no:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

JoeSparky said:


> USE sometimes can't be used inside unless it is also rated as an indoor conductor. It would also have to be run in a conduit. Never seen jacketed USE.
> Just in case you don't know, SEU is 2 hot conductors and a bare. No neutral.



I agree if this is a commercial job then you may need to use metallic raceways or cables


----------



## detroiit (Mar 18, 2020)

@JoeSparky, I meant the THHN then if needed, that's jacketed. The SEU is perfect just crazy cannot find copper anywhere without a special order. All in town are aluminum and controller says CU only. Its like to get the #4thhn and buy 3 lengths its wild and would have to tie all together so unnecessary. Grrr


----------



## detroiit (Mar 18, 2020)

This is in a basement and the controller controls HID ballasts. The model number of the device is an autopilot ST12. The client called and I looked up the specs and found the manual online.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

detroiit said:


> This is in a basement and the controller controls HID ballasts.


Oh, ok.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

detroiit said:


> @JoeSparky, I meant the THHN then if needed, that's jacketed. The SEU is perfect just crazy cannot find copper anywhere without a special order. All in town are aluminum and controller says CU only. Its like to get the #4thhn and buy 3 lengths its wild and would have to tie all together so unnecessary. Grrr


Use aluminum. Install disconnect switch. Conduit with copper THHN into lighting controller. Call it done.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

If you were using THHN, you're going to have to run conduit. 1" if you use tons of lube. 1.25" if you want an easy pull.
Listen to me. Listen to Kevin.
What if you have an aluminum service? Just a manufacturer of this device requires you to replace the whole service? The power company's wires attached to this building are aluminum. Are you going to call the power company and have them replace 37 miles of aluminum wire? 
Manufacturer just doesn't want aluminum wire on their terminals on their equipment. You just transition to copper on the load side of the disconnect that you were probably going to use anyways.
You really sound like you're in over your head on this job.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

MTW said:


> :no:


Meh. The branches of any supplier that's not a one branch Mom and Pop place are almost as empty as the toilet paper aisles these days. The pricing isn't horrible. They have most of what I need in stock in Brockton. I order most of my stuff from them online these days anyways for the above reason and the nearest branch of any supplier is at least 20 minutes away from my house. Unless I need it right now, they will deliver it to me usually in the wee hours of the morning.


----------

